

Google sues BT in UK and US over alleged patent infringement - hosay123
http://www.out-law.com/en/articles/2013/february/google-sues-bt-in-uk-and-us-over-alleged-patent-infringement/

======
jrogers65
"Don't be evil."

I guess that they couldn't stick to their motto.

~~~
pasbesoin
_"We have always seen litigation as a last resort, and we work hard to avoid
lawsuits," a Google spokesperson said, according to a report by The Register.
"But BT has brought several meritless patent claims against Google and our
customers - and they've also been arming patent trolls. When faced with these
kind of actions, we will defend ourselves."_

